# Meat cutting band Saw used to cut wood



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I am not sure if this is the place to make this post. I have neighbor who was in the butcher buisiness for a long time. 

He now uses his meat saw to cut up and make wood projects. It is quite old, but it seems to work pretty well. The blade is a bit large, and I am sure he has changed the blade from the original. He has made some pretty neat items with this old saw. 

He can do dovetails with it. I have seen some furniture he has made using this thing. Are there others who have ever done this? This is Bird Saw and I would estimate it to be 40 years or more older.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good point - Keep that in mind whenever using the bandsaw - butchers use them to cut through bones.....

Yes, the blade will need to be changed and the speed may be different, but apart from that there should be no problem...


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

Pros - rust shouldn't be a problem.:laugh:

Cons - I can't talk my butcher out of his.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Great quote


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

SandburRanch said:


> Pros - rust shouldn't be a problem.:laugh:
> 
> Cons - I can't talk my butcher out of his.


great quote


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Parting with it would be a mis-steak...


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Have to give this idea the chop or at least the cold shoulder, but then again I always mince my words......


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Let's get to the meat of this issue...if his projects are nice enough to sell he'll be makin' bacon!!


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

You guys are butchering this thread!


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, but too much bacon will give you rashes. I thought this thread was a cut above the rest.......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah!! Pun fight!!!


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Back to the bandsaw....what a great recycling option.....well done to your neighbour


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

So, whats at steak in this fight.......


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I would just buy a normal wood bandsaw but as they say "One man's *meat* is another man's poison".


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I had no idea I was going to be the butt of all of this. With this kind of humor, you guys may want to can this stuff and call it filet mignon. Something to think about here..


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I am not sure if this is the place to make this post. I have neighbor who was in the butcher buisiness for a long time.
> 
> He now uses his meat saw to cut up and make wood projects. It is quite old, but it seems to work pretty well. The blade is a bit large, and I am sure he has changed the blade from the original. He has made some pretty neat items with this old saw.
> 
> He can do dovetails with it. I have seen some furniture he has made using this thing. Are there others who have ever done this? This is Bird Saw and I would estimate it to be 40 years or more older.


Is there any way we could see some of his work? I've never cut dovetails with anything except a router. I'd like to see the process he uses.

I have a little Delta band saw and cut some frozen squirrel in half for the cats once. Boy OH Boy, did that ever make a mess. Never again.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I've got a neighbor who has an old wood bandsaw, which she now uses to cut up ex-husbands. Not sure if she uses the orignal blades or not! :lol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I had no idea I was going to be the butt of all of this. With this kind of humor, you guys may want to can this stuff and call it filet mignon. Something to think about here..


Hi.
I am sure that none of the posters would want to make your original post the butt of jokes, they may have been misled by my post talking about cutting bones.

I meant this to be a comment on safety with the band saw. We sometimes think of the band saw as one of the safest cutting tools due to the direction of cut of the blade.

I often see butchers band saws for sale on Ebay here in Australia.




> Good point - Keep that in mind whenever using the bandsaw - butchers use them to cut through bones...
> 
> Yes, the blade will need to be changed and the speed may be different, but apart from that there should be no problem...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Frank; 
"I had no idea I was going to be the butt of all of this..."
In other words, a butt roast?  (Sorry, that was just hangin' there waiting to be picked!)


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you suggesting we should leg it outa here?...........or shoulder the blame for hamming it up.......


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope this was a "one-way"-> trip for the saw.

I have always wondered why I have seen the butchers carrying in the old band saw back to the retail store.

That explains why my pork chops have the smell of maple and walnut,......and I thought it was my BBQ !


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> I meant this to be a comment on safety with the band saw. We sometimes think of the band saw as one of the safest cutting tools due to the direction of cut of the blade.


**********************************************************
You are absolutely correct.

I've only owned a band saw about 6 years and at first looked at it as a harmless little fellow being a small 9 inch Delta.

I use it for all kinds of cuts from cutting kindling for the wood stove to some finer work and have really enjoyed having it.

And then one day I realized I wasn't being real careful around it, maneuvering items to be cut, and realized this relatively quiet little feller with a nearly invisible blade, could cut a finger or hand off in a heart beat. From that day on every move has been methodical when the saw is running.

Thanks for the heads up because a rusty wood saw can cut meat too.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is making the most of what he has. A practical way to use the machines which are still running.


----------

